

Ask HN: How to progress past being a beginning web designer? - krasotkin

Hi everybody! I&#x27;m an autodidact interested in web design and programming. I&#x27;ve learned enough to make a few sites using html with bootstrap, and I can do some simple backend stuff using PHP. So what should I learn next?<p>I&#x27;d like to get to the point where I can do some freelance web design, but I&#x27;m not entirely sure what I&#x27;ll need to know to be a competitive candidate. Suggestions on material, and places to learn it would be greatly appreciated!
======
joshschreuder
If you like more frontend graphical stuff, start playing around with frontend
frameworks like AngularJS [1] or Backbone. Also, take a look at websites like
Codecademy [2] that can give you more of a run down of concepts.

If you like the backend stuff, I would probably not go for PHP (though it is a
fairly 'easy' first language) and try learning something like Ruby on Rails
[3][4], Django or ASP.NET MVC if you are on Windows.

[1] [http://campus.codeschool.com/courses/shaping-up-with-
angular...](http://campus.codeschool.com/courses/shaping-up-with-angular-
js/contents) [2] [http://www.codecademy.com/](http://www.codecademy.com/) [3]
[http://tryruby.org/levels/1/challenges/0](http://tryruby.org/levels/1/challenges/0)
[4] [http://railsforzombies.org/](http://railsforzombies.org/)

------
Vaetas
If you like webdesign, learn HTML, CSS and JavaScript (and jQuery). If you
want to program, learn PHP and MySQL. That is the basic.

~~~
sevilo
what are your suggestions on learning PHP and MySQL? Any recommendations for
learning resources? :)

~~~
Vaetas
Try to create some project, like user database or something else. I you don't
know something, find it on internet. And improve and improve your project. I
like that style of learning.

